# Front License Plate Bracket for Cruze LS



## Tiff88 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have the Cruze LS and was wondering was I able to have the license plate bracket on the front because with my car it didn't have one already put on there. Today I went to get my car looked at because of the recall notice and I asked the man was I able and he said that I would not be able to buy one for them to put it on because they are not doing that for my type of car. How true is this????


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a LTZ and have a factory installed front bracket, as it is required by law in my state. If they can put one on a LTZ, they can put one on an LS, I should think.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it more depends on state requirements. Like I live in MD and a front and rear plate are required so all Cruzes come with the front bracket installed. But in PA they only require a rear plate and I have seen a few Cruzes at the Chevy dealers up there with no bracket. I would much rather not have the bracket if i could.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Run over to a state that requires front plates and get one from a dealer there, yours probably never orders them....

Burt


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

if you want one, ill get mine out of the garage you can have it. just need rivets for it. i took mine off. pm me. cover shipping its yours.


----------



## rgblack316 (Apr 4, 2011)

I still have mine in the trunk where they didn't install it since WV doesn't require one. You can have it if you want to pay for the shipping.


----------

